# Which sub-woofer is better?



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

Hi im trying to decide between these two sub-woofers,they're both around the same price, which one do you think is better?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Pioneer...065493841&skuId=9238915&st=reciever&cp=1&lp=4

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+...066769427&skuId=9245523&st=reciever&cp=1&lp=3


also just a quick question, if i get a sub-woofer inter connect cable, will i be able to connect one end to the red and black input on the sub-woofer and the other to one of these receivers which have a regular sub-woofer cable input?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to the HT section :wave:

You didn't post the subs so no comment there.

Of the two receivers, I'd go with the Pioneer. I have its older brother and its been flawless for many years of fairly rigorous use. I've never liked Sony receivers - even when I sold them; nothing wrong with them just nothing special either.

When you get the sub, you'll run a single RCA cable from the "sub out" on the receiver to either of the "Inputs" on the sub - on most subs it doesn't matter which.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

lol major typo, i meant to write receivers!! i had sub-woofer in the back of my mind because of the cable issue, see my sub-woofer has the black and red cable input on it, and these two receivers have the other input, that's why i asked if the interconnect cable would help in this issue


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My vote goes to the Pioneer as well.


----------

